# World in Conflict auf WIn 7 64 Bit



## Sash12 (10. August 2010)

Hi ,
Ich habe ein Problem mit World in Conflict auf WIn7 64 Bit.
Ich konnte das Spiel ohne Probleme installieren, das Spiel starten geht auch ohne Probleme.
Aber sobald ich ca, 5 Min gespielt habe stürztz das Spiel ab.
Es stürzt aber so hab das nur noch der Reset Knopf hilft , da der PC gar niht mehr reagiert.
Ist das Problem auf Win 7 64 Bit bekannt?
Weiß wer Rat?
Schon mal Vielen Dank für euer Mühen


----------



## DonBarcal (10. August 2010)

Schonmal diverse Kompatibilitätsmodi probiert?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Treiber sind alle aktuell? Evlt. ist auch der Virenscanner oder die Firewall schuld.


----------



## Sash12 (12. August 2010)

Hab sämtliche Kopatibilitätsmodi ausprobiert keienr geht, und Virenscanner und Firewall hab ich auch deaktiviert, 
Das Problem besteht immer noch


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

haste mal beim Hersteller geschaut, ob der ein Forum hat und das Problem vlt. bekannt ist?


----------



## Sash12 (13. August 2010)

Hab schon mal den Support gefragt vo Hersteller,aber die meinten nur Treiber Akutaliesiren und wussten dann auch nent weida.


----------



## beuteline (13. September 2010)

Ich hoffe dein Problem hat sich mittlerweile gelöst!

Ist das Game denn gut? Ich habs gerade für 4,95 € entdeckt, da kann man ja schon fast blind zuschlagen. Aber ich frage mal lieber - sicher ist sicher.


----------



## cutterslade1234 (14. September 2010)

Hab auch Win 7 64 bit und spiele World in Conflict auf meinen übertakteten C2D.
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme im Gegenteil ist ist mir bisher seit Relase 2 x abgestürzt (einmal war ich selbst schuld CPU Setting zu gewagt 4,3 GHZ bei 1,25 Vcore), spiele auch gerne im Multiplayer (ca.300 Std, also nicht nur Singleplayer 15 Std und gut ist) 
Spiel ist sehr, sehr gut und im Multi braucht man sehr gutes Teamplay um zu gewinnen.

Und zur Absturztursache, vielleicht ist auch dein System (zu weit) übertaktet? Es ist sehr Cpu lastig, aber auch die Grafikkarte wird nicht gerade geschont. Und wenn es immer nach ca 5 Minuten ist, könnte es ein Überhitzungsproblem sein.

letzter Patch drauf (glaub1.11) ?!?


----------

